# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Harris and wonderland exotics grrrrrrrrr!!!

## willtilian

So i was at the white plains reptile show looking for a giant pixie guess what i found a pixie trying to make sure they where gaint i asked the guy and he said ohh yes, yes they are giant i checked on a another furom no he was a dwarf so i sall the guy and hes says blah blah blah relabled blah blah see what i can do that was a month ago he didnt do any thing!!!!!!!! so now i am stuck with a dwarf pixie that i am sellign or trading for a gaint in the adoption place on this furom

----------


## Kurt

I saw Harris and Wonderland today, they were set up across the isle from me. A certain someone on the Forum bought a pac-man from him today. It wasn't me.

Also, please, please use punctuation and correct spelling. I really had a hard time reading your post. Thanks.

----------


## John Clare

I bought a very nicely patterned green Ornate Horned Frog from him today.  I too was at the White Plains Show - Sweet Arrow Reptiles were selling real Giant African Bullfrogs, not the Dwarves, though I did see some Dwarves elsewhere in the show.  I'm sorry you're not happy with your little guy.  For what it's worth, if you had bought a giant, you had a 50/50 chance of it being a female, and those are the same size as Dwarf males and females.

----------


## Kurt

How's the pac-man doing?

----------


## John Clare

He's eaten several roaches for me.  If I had known about that vendor stiffing Will then I would have said something to him.

----------


## Kurt

How were you supposed to know about that? It wasn't like you were sitting in front of the computer all, because if you had you would've been able to speak to Harris on behalf of Will.

----------


## John Clare

Well next time we see him we should say something to him (Harris and Wonderland I mean).

----------


## Kurt

Thats if you remember. There is another White Plains show coming up before the year ends.

----------


## Nick Boudin

Adam Harris is very knowledgeable about herpetology. I'm sure he didn't sell you a dwarf pyxie and told you it was a giant. Either way, adspersus price has gone down for froglets and the dwarf you have if you find the right market may be worth more money. IMO. You should probably gather the information you need before the shows, that way you dont waste your money on something you're only upset with.

Nick

----------


## Nick Boudin

Also, It's harris *in* wonderland.

----------


## willtilian

really you where? if your there next show tell me the name of the stall and i would love to purchase a giant. also i asked him the species and he told me he was a giant

----------

